
The Playboys of Tech (iminlikewithyou YC Summer 06) - jasonlbaptiste
http://men.style.com/details/features/full?id=content_7474
======
bootload
I read this article before it was posted and passed it up. Maybe I'm wrong.
The flavour of the article smacked of _"Boy-band"_ web company. I didn't
realise it was a YC Co. Maybe it's the style of the site it comes from but I
would have pegged some of the insights I read as a good example of a bubble in
action.

------
furiouslol
Maybe I'm not cool enough for the tech scene but I'd rather be in the office
working on my product than be at the nightclubs partying.

